# Check this out "Alpine Developments Supercharger kit"



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Check this thread


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll let someone be the guinea pig before I consider this...


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

C'mon OhTwo, be the first.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Wow, I got readers cramp is that possible?

Ruben try it ole Pal. We will all send ya money just in case you damage the VQ. OK


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

If it gets out by early June I'll seriously consider it. After July 5th I'll have a wife along with a joint checking and joint savings account.







I should be caught up with all my expenses early in the year. :banana: 

What other mods do you think will need to be done? I'm thinking LSD, probably a clutch eventually. Anything else?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Runnin' Scared said:


> *If it gets out by early June I'll seriously consider it. After July 5th I'll have a wife along with a joint checking and joint savings account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to a completely different Bank and open an account for your own toys. Slip a little money into it now and then and have it for your slush fund. Then you can buy stuff for the Alty and she will never notice. 

But do it before the nuptial; otherwise it would appear to be deceiving.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Go to a completely different Bank and open an account for your own toys. Slip a little money into it now and then and have it for your slush fund. Then you can buy stuff for the Alty and she will never notice.
> 
> But do it before the nuptial; otherwise it would appear to be deceiving. *


Experienced...?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Runnin' Scared said:


> *If it gets out by early June I'll seriously consider it. After July 5th I'll have a wife along with a joint checking and joint savings account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do all the mods on my list.... nuthin' over $600.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Experienced...?   *


Just passing along some gems that we passed to me Ruben. Hey if it works, why not.


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

Actually, I plan on doing the bolt-ons first. Next will be the Stillen muffs, then UDP, race pipe, and springs (hopefully some affordable struts are out by early spring). But a supercharger could make it a nice sleeper, and every April I get a nice bonus. 

Slush fund?  That's an idea. Don't know if it will be necessary, right now she doesn't care, but I know lots of people who say things change after the honeymoon.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Good find...*

...however, speaking for myself, I shy away from any forced induction "systems." Bolt on's are one thing but turbo's and supercharger's are another beast all together!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Good find...*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *...however, speaking for myself, I shy away from any forced induction "systems." Bolt on's are one thing but turbo's and supercharger's are another beast all together! *


He better get the Blower if he likes it because after he is married, it all stops


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Good find...*



Ratwayne said:


> *He better get the Blower if he likes it because after he is married, it all stops  *


----------



## rlvq35de (Oct 18, 2002)

I am just waiting for it to be available. I am ready for it. I will do every go fast mod available except nitrous. I can't wait.


----------

